# Todays Privy Dig.



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

Me & Tom finally got out to dig a privy together, first time since spring. He's been AWOL or MIA all summer. We went back to a spot we probed in the spring. Were not sure if it was a trash pit or Privy or anything, it was questionable. BUT, out of the 4 privy's we dug on this lot this was the biggest with the most bottles. over 60 bottles including the broken ones & slicks. Took home about 46+ bottles. Here's some pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

We dug about 2-3 feet deep & seemed to hit a clay bottom. I thought we were dune but Tom insisted gotta be more farther down, his probe said so. BUT, I dug about 2 feet down into the clay bottom & was finding nothing but clay. Told Tom Nothing but Clay, He said no, he felt bottles or crunch at 5 feet down. SO, I got my probe & probed into this little hole I had in the floor of the hole. And as soon as I tried probing I could feel bottles. SO, Ends the good stuff was still to come. Pic of a Common Lydia Pinkham. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

Pic of hole in floor of hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

This would of been a Killer bottle I need for the Collection but top was broken off. First time I ever seen this variation. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

Group shot of the take. LEON.View attachment 180587


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2017)

I'll try again.?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 3, 2017)

Awesome!!!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 3, 2017)

Leon that's some nice stuff you're finding. Reminds me of many of my old digs years ago. I wish I could do that again.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2017)

As always Leon, I enjoyed this story. I did have to grin some over your/ Tom's apparent "excitement" over the Mrs. Dinsmore. Y'all look at it like it's an unlisted BITTERS or something with all the pictures. I sincerely like that, keep it up.
Jim S


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 4, 2017)

Very cool!  I love digging local pharmacy bottles...looks like this hole was heavier on medicines and so forth than the usual sodas and beers you dig?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool!  I love digging local pharmacy bottles...looks like this hole was heavier on medicines and so forth than the usual sodas and beers you dig?




Yes, But I prefer the Beer's & Soda's (hutch's). LEON.


----------



## Tony AZ (Dec 4, 2017)

Great stuff as usual... thanks for the story and pictures!!  Tony AZ.


----------



## GEEMAN (Dec 6, 2017)

Good stuff Leon.


----------

